
10 examples that show Sales Experts are the new Pick Up Artists - edjere
https://medium.com/@exosphereHQ/10-examples-that-show-sales-experts-are-the-new-pick-up-artists-a1f430004698#.2c9oksabj
======
k_vi
Now I'm curious as to how much sale the author will make. $4200 per "tuition".

